# RCR - Rincon Resources



## System (19 November 2020)

Rincon Resources is an Australian minerals exploration company that is focused on gold and base metals projects in Western Australia.

Rincon holds the rights to three projects: the South Telfer Project, the Laverton and Kiwirrkurra Projects, all of which are prospective for gold and/or base metals.

Rincon has been preparing for field activities at its South Telfer project by acquiring regional magnetics data previously undertaken by Newcrest Mining Ltd (NWC) in the late 1990s. Rincon is aiming to commence ultrafine soil sampling over selected targets and a detailed structural mapping program over the outcropping Hasties mineralisation.  A drilling Program of Works has been approved and the final step required to allow drilling to commence is Heritage clearances over areas of proposed ground disturbing works.

Rincon has completed the acquisition, processing and interpretation of a high-resolution magnetics dataset over the Laverton project area and has also recently completed a trial geochemical survey.  Rincon is planning to undertake a broader geochemical program and define air core drill targets for a drill program. Target generation is planned for the Kiwirrkurra project, commencing with an initial historical geophysical data review.

It is anticipated that RCR will list on the ASX during December 2020.





__





						Rincon Resources
					

Rincon has interests in three highly prospective copper and gold projects in Western Australia, South Telfer, Laverton and Kiwirrkurra.




					www.rinconresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 December 2020)

and _list it did  ... today. The 20c shares have held up well on Day 1.. Opened around 30c, the usual rush in the first minutes and still there_


*Listing date*21 December 2020 12:00PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*http://www.rinconresources.com.au/
Ph: +61 8 6555 2950*Principal Activities*Mining*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*RCR*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*24 November 2020*Underwriter*Not underwritten. PAC Partners Securities Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Managers), Ironside Capital Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Managers)


----------

